# Conjugation of verbs of בניין הופעל



## babaz

Hello,



ks20495 said:


> הרעידה הֻרְגְּשָׁה על-ידי דנה



Could you please help me conjugate such a verb in past, present and future ?

Thank you


----------



## arielipi

with accordance to the word Ha-Re'ida:
תורגש
מורגשת
הורגשה
turgash
murgeshet
hurgesha
future
present
past


----------



## babaz

Thank you very much !

And for בניין פועל ?


----------



## arielipi

שולם
משולם
תשולם
shulam
meshulam
teshulam
past
present
future

huf'al and pu'al are very confusing...

http://www.morim.com/memento binyanim.htm
this looks good...also wikipedia


----------



## babaz

Wow, thanks 

Ivrit hi lo kol kakh kala !


----------



## arielipi

yw! if need any help,dont hesitate to ask or to pm me...if you want my email thats no problem...
youre on the right way though. keep going +1


----------



## Ali Smith

I believe the vowel after the ה of the past tense is קמץ קטן. Thus, if you wanted to say "It was installed." you would say הותקן _hotkan_ rather than _hutkan_. Similarly, הושמד (It was destroyed.) is pronounced _hoshmad_ rather than _hushmad_.


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> I believe the vowel after the ה of the past tense is קמץ קטן. Thus, if you wanted to say "It was installed." you would say הותקן _hotkan_ rather than _hutkan_. Similarly, הושמד (It was destroyed.) is pronounced _hoshmad_ rather than _hushmad_.



That is not true. It is _sometimes_ קמץ קטן in Biblical Hebrew, but never in Modern Hebrew (unless the root starts with a guttural).


----------



## Ali Smith

Really? That's weird! I thought it was קמץ קטן by default and not just in verbs like ho'omad (it was made to stand) and ho'ovar (it was made to cross/pass).


----------

